# The round capacity in ny is 10.. Say for example the model 92 with a higher capacity



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Would the higher capacity magazines allowed in other states fit a ny state same model gun ,,or are the mag wells different between the two guns..this question applies to any make or model gun . 
So the real question is ?. Is the magazine the only difference ? Are the magazines interchangeable .


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, the only difference in this case is the magazines. The 10rd and 15rd+ mags are the some external dimensions, the 10 rounds just have a plug type block to prevent them from holding more.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Yes, the only difference in this case is the magazines. The 10rd and 15rd+ mags are the some external dimensions, the 10 rounds just have a plug type block to prevent them from holding more.


Same with the sig 226


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> Same with the sig 226


Is that a question or a statement?

Pretty much the same with all guns that are capable of holding more than 10.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Is that a question or a statement?
> 
> Pretty much the same with all guns that are capable of holding more than 10.


That was a ?,, thanks ,,appreciate the comeback


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Yes, the only difference in this case is the magazines. The 10rd and 15rd+ mags are the some external dimensions, the 10 rounds just have a plug type block to prevent them from holding more.


Echoing the above answer. I purchased a California compliant CZ85 and it came with 2 10 round magazines. I have since purchased 4 16 round magazines and they just snap right in. The CZ 10 rounders are actually made with a shorter metal body and a thicker magazine floor plate to take up the space occupied by the longer magazine.

In California, in order to be compliant the magazine must be permanently incapable of taking more than 10 rounds. You cannot simply put a spacer inside the magazine, or bend an internal tab so it won't hold more than 10 rounds. It must be permanently modified, in order to be legal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - the gun is exactly the same. Only the mag itself is different internally - This is the case for all of the doublestack semi autos that have some sort of law requiring 10 round mags in a particular state....


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes - the gun is exactly the same. Only the mag itself is different internally - This is the case for all of the doublestack semi autos that have some sort of law requiring 10 round mags in a particular state....


That's good information for me to know..I do not know why, but I thought the gun itself was also modified.
Thanks
Pic


----------

